# SP Daylight steam engine



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I think it is called a GS4.

What is the closest I can come with DCC and sound?

Bachmann?

Bill


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it the older version Bachmann made right before they came out with the Bachmann Plus? If so, I have the same one, SP Daylight #4449 and runs great. I have thought of converting to DCC but I was told it would need a new motor. I do have a Bachmann Plus Freedom train which I think has a can motor and was thinking of swapping the shells. Just checking in to see what you come up with.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

There was a BLI Version as well, with DCC and Paragon sound:

http://www.broadway-limited.com/bli...tlblockletteringparagon2sounddcdccho-1-2.aspx

Hard to find now, there is one on eBay right now ending soon, but the current bid is almost $800:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Broadway-Li...ght-4-8-4-GS4-SP-4449-DCC-Sound-/291729574406


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Really 800 bucks! What's so special about it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I considered e-bay for a moment. Although $800 is a lot, it is probably a good investment.

Then, I got to thinking how it would look along side my plastic Athearn Daylight passenger cars, and I decided to keep looking. Those BLI passenger cars are equally pricy, if you can find them.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine pulls six plastic Athearn cars as well! The paint between the Athearn cars and the Bachmann is a perfect match. It sounds like we have the same setup so how about we try to convert to DCC at the same time?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea, $750 is a bit much (a bidder just backed out), especially considering you can get a new Bachmann Daylight DCC equipped for about $150, and even if you send it out to someone to add DCC and Sound to it professionally, it would still be about 1/2 of that price all said and done.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Bwell,
I am not ready to start yet, but when I do, I will send it out to Traintek. They have done some things for me, and I was very satisfied. 

I am getting old and live in a small town with no experts nearby. I just want to enjoy things and not get bogged down in electronic problems. I am glad to pay because I usually screw things up and have to get replacement parts, and so forth.

Bill


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

10-4 copy


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow 750.00 for a sound ho engine that's crazy&#55357;&#56881; Bachmanns has a dcc version for 299.00 and ad sound for what 100$ and I have heard some bad things about bli locos lately, and some have said they won't buy them again.


----------

